# Flux core MIG advice.



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I think I'd like to have one for welding 16 to 19 gauge tubular metal gates and feeders which break at the joints.Also welding light to medium breaks.My welding experience is very,very little with an AC stick welder a number of years back.

Any advice for a beginner who doesn't want to shortchange himself or break the bank either will be appreciated.

I won't be doing heavy work as I have a cousin who is a professional welder/fabricator/heavy mechanic.I just want to do some small jobs that aren't really worth his time but need doing plus getting my son and grandsons started.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Flux core wire is very easy to use. I would spend a little money and get a decent brand name welder. Miller/Lincoln/Hobart/ESAB etc, a 110V will do fine with light steels, up to 3/16 or so. Some have the opinion that flux core welds are not as good a quality as solid wire weld with gas shielding, and I am inclined to agree with that. However i've stuck a lot of stuff together with flux core successfully.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've got a small wirefeed that I run fluxcore in. I got it to be portable. While it does work I'd rather have gas shielding as it makes a much nicer looking weld.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I caught a auto-arc toolmate 100 on sale at TSC for 220.00 and picked it up. It does everything I want to do and could probably do more if I had the skills. Anything that needs a good repair goes to someone that can weld a whole lot better than I can. Find something like that and as your skill goes up go to something better if you wish.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a Hobart handler 140 120v unit that I take on site running flux core wire that I have had for over 10 years with no issues I would recommend it to anybody as most big box stores carry the consumables parts and it is a good machine for what it is and price range.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I also have a Hobart handler, mine set up with gas. Like the welder.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hobart here.

Ralph


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a Hobart 190 . Look at a Hobart 210 MV. Multi voltage. It would be portable.


----------

